
Show HN: An Swift Ubuntu Docker Container - harisamin
https://hub.docker.com/r/swiftdocker/swift/
======
harisamin
A few of us yesterday combined our Swift Ubuntu Docker efforts. The source is
here [https://github.com/swiftdocker/docker-
swift](https://github.com/swiftdocker/docker-swift) . We would like for this
to be adopted as the go to Ubuntu docker image and perhaps more :). PRs are
welcome

